# Programmas / Software >  5.1 Tumbas

## vautinsh

Sveiki, draugs nopirka Logitech X530 5.1 skaļruņu sistēmu, bet datorā varēja iespraust tikai 1 no 3 vadiem tāpēc draugs nopirka skaņas karti, bet skaņas kartē var iespraust 2 no 3! Un man pie Sound options iekš control panel var uzstādīt vai nu tikai vidiņus un basus proti tas ir pieslēgts pie pc integrētas skaņas kartes, bet tie 2 ir pieslēgti pie skaņas kartes un no tā skan parejas 4 tumbas proti quadro!
Kāds nezin kā windowsā var apvienot tumbas ?
Lieto Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit!

----------


## Delfins

man liekas tā arī ir, tad softam jāmāk izmantot visus devaisus... parasti to māk darīt PC audio-mixeri un t.t.
Winamps man liekas strīmos tikai uz vienu devaisu.

Jebkurai skaņas kartei jābūt vismaz 3 izejas - LineIn, LineOut, Microphone. Windowsā var sakonfigurēt uz 6ch un visi 3 štekeri būs kā IZEJAS, nevis 2 ieejas un 1 izeja.

----------


## Delfins



----------


## vautinsh

Nu uzaisiju filmaa ir 5.1 jo filma atbalsta! Bet ka var uztaisit lai piem dziesmas kuras ir stereo ietu pa visaam tumbaam?

----------


## Delfins

Winampam paspēlejies ar settingiem.

Enable Surround sound.
Plugins -> Out -> DirectSound out   : un apakšā jāparādās "Speaker setup: 6ch"

----------

